# Boer wether- 6 months old



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, we were out working on showmanship and took tons of pictures. Anyway here is Ricky Bobby. Our first show is August 12th and they end at the end of October.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Is he purebred? How old is he?

He's lookin good! Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a few more...





































And my favorite!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

RowdyKidz said:


> Is he purebred? How old is he?
> 
> He's lookin good! Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


Thanks =)

He just turned 6 months old last week. I'm not sure if he's purebred or not. I bought him from someone who bought him from someone else. The breeder is supposedly a commercial only breeder but does sell kids to 4-Hers some.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He sure is a handsome boy!  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is nice...I agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

He is very handsome


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He looks really nice! I noticed one thing about the way you have him set up. I know boers are a bit different than dairies but I think his legs are set too far back. With my market goats I was always told to set the back legs right underneath the body and that the hocks should be right in line with the pin bones. Just a tip


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

in the first side shot his legs are too far forward. but in the rest they are right. 
he looks great! 
are you going to clip him?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He looks good! I hope he earns lots of blues!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Katrina, he'll be body clipped for the shows. I'm waiting on my stand to get here, should have it early next week then I'll be posting pics of him clipped 

Milkmaid10, I was trying to teach him to brace. He wasn't catching on and didn't get how he was supposed to stand, plus he was ready to eat haha. But thats for the pointers!

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! I think he's nice but I might be a little bias


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he looks great! He sure is handsome and I LOVE that last pic, priceless!!!


----------

